# gmail receives but won't send emails in windows live mail



## lotuscat (May 19, 2017)

gmail is set-up and sends and receives emails on its website. I then set it up on Windows 10 running Windows Live Mail. However, although gmail on the computer can send emails ok, it refuses to receive them. error
message comes up as follows- Windows Server Error (imap.gmail.com), portal POP3, port 993, secure SSL Yes.
Windows Live Mail Error ID O x 800 CCC 90. I can still send emails through the website, it is Windows Live
Mail which will not send emails. All other email addresses I have send and receive emails through Windows
Live Mail so the problem seems to be with the gmail address, any help how to solve this, have looked at UTube
and various blogs but haven't found a solution.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Have a read at https://www.lifewire.com/how-to-access-a-gmail-account-in-windows-live-mail-1172635


----------

